
Mini Mac Plus - hguhghuff
http://spritesmods.com/?art=minimacplus
======
hguhghuff
Pictures of it are in the final page
[http://spritesmods.com/?art=minimacplus&page=7](http://spritesmods.com/?art=minimacplus&page=7)

Here is a video too:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=oMH8GGEcqQU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=oMH8GGEcqQU)

------
orionblastar
It looks cool.

What is this? A Macintosh for ants? Zoolander.

